# Found pens suitable for Mylar



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

So many times I have seen questions about the best pen to use and where to get them well I have just discovered some that are readily available in the warehouse here in NZ. they come in many colours and are inexpensive. They are Crayola super tips washable markers and they were in the stationary dept with all the other felt tip colouring pens, crayons, pencils etc. have just got some and tried them on my sheets and they mark clearly, dry quick, don't smudge, don't stain and although in the instructions it says to use hot water to clean off I just used a cloth wet with cold water and it took it off no problems :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That's really useful info. My gd and her friend play school with white boards all the time, and I just checked on U.S. availability, and they look fairly priced and quite easy to get. Thank you!


----------



## CeveliaStanbridge (Feb 11, 2013)

Many thanks for that tip, I live near Napier, Nth Island, and will be down to
get some tomorrow, again thanks.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for that info, I can pass it on to friends who have Mylar using machines.
If you use them on Mylar stitch pattern sheets does the machine read the patterns OK or are they only suitable for the Knitleader sheets? If it's a case that they work on stitch pattern sheets that you have, can you tell me if you have a Brother or a Singer/Knitmaster machine because I know that one of the makes reads a dull color and the other a shiny.


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Thanks for that info, I can pass it on to friends who have Mylar using machines.
> If you use them on Mylar stitch pattern sheets does the machine read the patterns OK or are they only suitable for the Knitleader sheets? If it's a case that they work on stitch pattern sheets that you have, can you tell me if you have a Brother or a Singer/Knitmaster machine because I know that one of the makes reads a dull color and the other a shiny.


I am afraid you will have to experiment on that one as I only have the kl 116 knitleader


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

jvallas said:


> That's really useful info. My gd and her friend play school with white boards all the time, and I just checked on U.S. availability, and they look fairly priced and quite easy to get. Thank you!


These are not whiteboard markers they are just plain felt tip pens that kids use for colouring in and are washable so that if the kids draw on the wallpaper you can just wipe it off don't use a whiteboard marker they don't work I tried.


----------



## rhomin (Oct 8, 2013)

These are what I use on the knitleader charts. Just a slightly wet piece of kitchen towel is great for clean ups. It's so handy to have lots of colours for different pieces and information. Very inexpensive solution to writing on mylar too.


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

redgem said:


> I am afraid you will have to experiment on that one as I only have the kl 116 knitleader


Sorry everyone should have been more specific, they dried dull on my mylar sheet as above kl116 and I have read somewhere on here about the pen needing to be dull/shiney when dry but can't remember which way it needs to be for the built in machines.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

redgem said:


> Sorry everyone should have been more specific, they dried dull on my mylar sheet as above kl116 and I have read somewhere on here about the pen needing to be dull/shiney when dry but can't remember which way it needs to be for the built in machines.


I think that these pens will be great for the garment Mylar sheets, whether it's for a built in knitleader or the extra Knitleader, but I am doubtful about them being as good for the stitch pattern Mylars. I'm not sure, but believe with the latter that they need to be permanent markers and for one make of machine need to be shiny, for the machine to read the stitch pattern, and for another need to be dull.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, thanks!


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. T.W.H, or Warehouse Stationery?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

I got all excited, thinking it was for the mylar sheets for the electronics that read mylars instead of punch cards

I just use any non-permanent felt tip pen on my Knitleader sheets


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I use the office max dry erase markers and they work perfectly.


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

Piper Too said:


> Thanks for the heads up. T.W.H, or Warehouse Stationery?


TWH But WS might have them too


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

KateWood said:


> I use the office max dry erase markers and they work perfectly.


There must be different types of whiteboard/dry markers as the one I tried didn't come off well at all


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I've found that the best pens for mylars in the US are Vis-a-Vis transparency pens. They leave no shadows or color behind, and the mylars can be washed with soap and water.


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

are these for brother electronic or knitmaster as i understand there is a difference?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

boss said:


> are these for brother electronic or knitmaster as i understand there is a difference?


As I understand it - OP is not talking about mylar sheets, but about the Knitleader graph sheet


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

Have just found this site with some info about various pens suitable for built in mylar sheets might be of use to some of you 
http://www.knittersreview.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=97675


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

jaysclark said:


> As I understand it - OP is not talking about mylar sheets, but about the Knitleader graph sheet


Toyota also used similar mylar to Brother.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

In the UK, when we refer to Mylar sheets we are usually talking about the stitch pattern sheets. We always refer to knitleader sheets as just that...Knitleader sheets. However Mylar is the type of sheet that both the Knitleader and stitch pattern sheets are made of. I think that not knowing this is the cause of confusion. The following tells you what Mylar is.....http://www.grafixplastics.com/mylar_what.asp
It's just a plastic sheet that can be used for lots of different things. To save confusion it would be an idea for knitters to say "electronic machine stitch pattern sheets" and "Knitleader sheets". Just an idea.
I cant remember which way round it is, but one make of machine reads a shiny pen and the other a dull when reading stitch patterns. It was stated somewhere, that if your machine reads a dull stitch and you only have a shiny pen, you can draw the stitch pattern on the back of the sheet.


----------

